# Miranda And Her Babies



## Djakarta (Sep 23, 2006)

This is my foster family. 

Mama Bunny (Miranda)







and her 2 babies 9/7/06












Some one turned poor Miranda in to the Humane Society just days beforeshe had her babies. There wasn't any place for her in the nursery, soI'm fostering. Baby bunnies grow right before your eyes.





9/10/06 Babies spend more time on their tummies, begin trying to walk/hop.















9/12/06 Eyes are opening and ears are beginning to go up.















9/14/06







Finally able to reach an itch.











9/17/06 Visiting and exploring.







I'm not sure if I approve.








Not Amused!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 23, 2006)

Great pictures. I look forward to seeing more.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Djakarta (Sep 23, 2006)

Miranda, after an exhausting day.







Mocha Frapucchino ( The name just seemed to fit)







Midnight(?) Moonshadow(?) Earl Grey(?) Starbuck(?) There's no consensus on this one! 






Good grooming is very important!












Tag! You're it!







Who me?












I stole this from Mom. Crunch crunch crunch!












Family time.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 23, 2006)

What a sweet little family! I love the pictures of Mocha eating the lettuce! So cute!

-Amy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 23, 2006)

The mother is beautiful I loveher colour. Are you trying to adopt them out? or will you end up keeping them?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2006)

I love this one:






Priceless!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Djakarta wrote:*


>


OMG he looks just like my Mocha! Granted she's aPolish/Netherland dwarf so she always looks like a baby. Butshe's the same color and has the same disapproving look!

Oh, and I like Earl Grey (mmm, have some in the cupboard), although what about Espresso?


----------



## Michaela (Sep 24, 2006)

These pictures are too cute! Baby bunnies grow _soo_ fast.


----------



## f_j (Sep 24, 2006)

What an adorable family! Miranda's coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 25, 2006)

What a lovely family - those babies look like bundles of mischief 

Jan


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 26, 2006)

Ohhh, they are so adorable. I love Mocha fraps white little nose!!!:inlove:


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 26, 2006)

How about Non-fat Latte? Tee hee.

Oh, or Chai Latte.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh my god. I want them all!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in love with this little bunny family. They're all adorable.


----------



## Djakarta (Sep 28, 2006)

The babies just keep growing.







Ear inspection.







Playing peek a boo.







Double lambchop







Innocence







Mischief







Can't see me!







Hunting for more cilantro







Timeout







Double Trouble


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2006)

I repeat I want them!:shock:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2006)

:inlove:

Thanks for the pics. I needed that.

Kiss that white spot for me.


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 9, 2006)

They just keep growing..





















The Beautiful Miranda






Playing











Redecorating






The Lords of Chaos






Ttthhhpppttt!!!


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww they are getting big! How old are they now?

Baby bunny says, "This is what I think of that flashy thing"






Do you think you might keep one of them??


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2006)

Ohh Miranda is just adorable,i love her colouring,and her babies are so cute,they grow up quick!



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Oct 10, 2006)

I swear those buns just get cuter by the day! :bunnyheart

The dark one looks so much like my Mocha- I want him so badly! But she'd kick the living snot out of him!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Did you decide in names for the black one yet?

They are so cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Cute cute cute!!!

I love your babies!! Mama is so beautiful, too!! I just love her mottled color! And her babiesare so sweet! 

Aww...I'm in love...with yer foster bunnies...


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the beautfiul pics! htebuns are all sooooo cute! i like the headnotes too, seem tofit very well with the pics. good job!!!


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 20, 2006)

The babies will be 7 weeks old tomorrow.










Mocha






Does this bowl make my butt look big?










I'd thought the little black one could be "Madmartegan" , so "Maddie"if a girl or "Marty" if a boy. But just today, the name "Darcy" seemedto fit. Oh well, if I can't settle on a name, I'll just have to keepthe sweetie until I can. (Hmmm...)






Look how big they are!







After a scary episode of nest building, Miranda is back to being a good Mama Bunny.













Sometimes my camera just isn't fast enough.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 21, 2006)

Aww those babies are gorgeous!,but boy do babybunnies grow up fast,it's good to hear that Miranda is being a goodbunny mum again

i love the colour of Mocha,what a pretty little bunny








cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

They just get cuter and cuter!


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 18, 2006)

Some updated pix- (before the separation by gender)

Family togetherness






Snuggle Time

















Madmartegan and Miranda (Talk about a snuggle bug !!)






Gossip Time







Miss Mocha






Miranda






Madmartegan


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2006)

They are just too adorable! Any luck on getting the shelter to pay for Miranda's spay?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

Yay! I was wondering when we'd get an update! Such a beautiful family.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2006)

Y'know, every time I see pictures of this littlefamily, I keep thinking what a wonderful mom Miranda is - she alwayslooks like she is loving on her little ones . thanks for the update!

Jan


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a last family group photo before the separation. Mocha looks like she's doing sunrise salutations.








Here's the most miserable boy on earth (after the separation). If youlook closely, you'll see silver sprinkles in his fur. Madmartegan stillhasn't decided what color his fur will be. 








Here's his new friend.








Mocha and her toys










(With the help of the HRS's local chapter's president) Miranda andMadmartegan have an appointment next Monday for their spay and neuter.I'm absolutely petrified !

Any advice for post op care?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, we haven't had an update for ages. :waiting:

How's everything going? Do you still have them or did they go back to the shelter to get adopted?


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 1, 2007)

Miranda has been spayed and Madmartegan has beenneutered. They both had minor complications with their surgeries, butare fine now. ( Skin nicks which split and caused larger than plannedincisions.) 

Madmartegan and Mocha are now 4 months old. I've lost my baby bunnies- they've been replaced by teenagers!



Madmartegan ( His fur has been changing colors- He has a kind of grey skull cap in these pictures)







Cilantro is his absolute favorite.









Mocha ( Look at that dainty nose!)








Miranda 







Miranda and Mocha ( Mocha's almost as big as her mom!)









They were working on a project , yesterday. I had left the newspaper just a _little_ too close to their cage.










Teamwork










What?









My little family is still in limbo. Technically, Miranda andMadmartegan could go on the adoptables list, but Mocha is still waitingfor her spay. Is 4 months too young? 

Of course, the real question is are they really fosters? Sometimes, theonly thing I know for certain is that they won't be going back to theshelter. Either they will be listed for adoption with the HRS(with me as the foster home until they are adopted), or this will betheir home.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 2, 2007)

:tears2:Awww, they got so *big!!* They'vegone frome cute babies to beautiful bunnies. It would be so cool if youcould keep them (then we could still get to see them too 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jan 3, 2007)

What sweeties! I've really missed seeing them (and you)!

Mocha is almost old enough to spay, and she could be done if the vetwas okay with it. My Mocha was spayed when she was 4.5 weeksold and she weighed just under 2 lbs.

Are you thinking of keeping them then? I know you weren'tsure if you wanted to keep them or let them get adopted and take onmore fosters. Either way you're helping needy bunnies.


----------



## Djakarta (Jan 3, 2007)

Part of my ambivalence is linked to my thinkingof them as a "family". I hate to think of them being splitup. 

I don't know if long term the group would be stable. I don't know ifthe groupshould be consideredbonded at this stage.I've heard of sister/sister and brother/brother and even brother/sisterpairs, but I've never heard of a mother/daughter pair. I could onlykeep them if they could stay together as a group- I don't have thespace for 3 different setups. The boy/ girl split is enough of astretch as it is. 

Madmartegan is still separated from the girls and is very lonely. It'sbeen a month since his neuter. I don't know if I should/could put himback with the girls or if he should be put up for adoption as a single.

I just don't know what would be best for them. I wish I knew more about group dynamics and bonding bunnies. 

Any advice?


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow they are just so beautiful, it must be sowonderful to watch them growing up!!! What a good Mum she is, lots ofextra treats for her !!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 4, 2007)

Have you read up on bonding yet?There's lots of info in Bunny 101. Mother/daugher pairs arepossible. I think Michaela has a mother/daughtertrio. I've also seen a few mother/daughter pairs onPetfinder. It might be possible to rebond Madmartegen back tothe girls. 4 weeks is long enough for the last of his spermto die off, so it should be safe. It might be easier to bondthem after Mocha is spayed, but it is possible to bond unspayed girls.

My question is- how good is Mocha with her mom? She should bea "teenager" right now, so I'm curious if you've noticed personalitychanges and whether she's still friendly with her mom or having littlearguements. If she's in pubertybut is still doingwell with her mom then I'd say go for bonding them. If she'sacting out against her mom, I wouldn't recommend stressing them byrebonding Madmartegen with them.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 4, 2007)

Forgot to say, it would be a good idea to talkto someone from the HRS about this. They may have somerecommendations and might be able to help you with bonding them.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 4, 2007)

Bunnydude has a bonded mother and daughter - Devon and Amber, so it could work







Jan


----------



## Djakarta (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, here it is: the long over due update. 

Miranda and Co : The Final Chapter

After Mocha's spay, it became clear that Miranda had no intention of ever having a female room mate again. 

The decision was made to put them up for adoption as HRS fosters. I was advised that they would have the best chance of adoptions as singles. 

At the back of my mind was the thought that I would let fate make my decisions for me. I could always adopt which ever one was left after the first 2 adoptions. Or depending how long the process took, I could adopt any that were unadopted after 1 year. Here are their glamour shots for the website.


















It was very strange to take them to adoption events. I was torn between wanting them to be chosen and being happy to take them home with me. 

Watching their interactions with other people and other bunnies, the other foster parents and experts at the HRS told me that my fosters looked like they would make very good "companion bunnies".

Translation- they were all very submissive and more rabbit oriented than people oriented. 

After a few months, it happened- Madmartegan was adopted. And I discovered that I'd been fooling myself that I didn't have any favorites in this group.I lost the bunny that I loved the best.

But I realized that the home that had adopted him was perfect for him, much better than my home, providing him with much more than I could offer. 

He was chosen by a beautiful bunny girl that had had a very hard life. The poor thing had spent 3 months as a room mate to a snake. Yup, that's right, Sally had been intended as snake food. She was rescued and placed in a wonderful home where the only thing she lacked was a bunny companion. Her mom brought her in to find that one guy who could make her life complete. 

At first, she didn't find anyone she liked. On her first visit, she chased the boys from the pen. 

Her second visit, she finally realized that she was shopping for a room mate. And she chose Madmartegan. She was funny, she reminded me of Sally from the Peanuts cartoons. You know, the one that follows Linus around with little hearts coming off her saying" Isn't he the cutest thing?"

Well, Sally danced around Madmartengan and then jumped on the poor guy. She did happy bunny flops and just about groomed his ears off. 

He went home with her on adoption pending status. The pair of them bonded within 48 hours. They were inseparable, partners in crime, in 72 hours. The adoption was finalized after 5 days. 

I cried like mad the first night he was gone. But I was so happy for him when I received updates about the bonding and how well it was going. When the adoption was finalized, I knew I'd been right to let him go. 

That's the hardest job of all as a foster mom- letting your fosters out grow you and move on to better things.

Things didn't go as smoothly for Mocha and Miranda.

It took Mocha a long time to get used to going to adoption events. She looked petrified her first few times. Miranda was a little more comfortable with the process.

Both girls found a few bunny boys that liked them, but the people turned them down. They were put off by their shyness, especially Mocha's.

Finally, Mocha found a bunny boy who fell head over heels in love with her.His parents weren't so sure, they had a prefered favorite coming into theadoption process. But these wonderful people decided to let their boy make the choice. And he chose Miss Mocha. It was another easy bonding and once again, by the end of the week, the adoption was finalized. 

And my previously shy girl blossomed in her new environment. I don't know if it was the love of a good husbun, or the stability of a quiet adult home (no more boisterous kids running through the house), but Mocha became much more confident and happy. 

Again- her new home was perfect for her- she didn't need me anymore. I missed her, but rejoiced in her happiness.

By this time, I'd reached that 1 year mark.I'd told myself I'd adopt if any were left after 1 year. And the one left was Miranda ! I spent about 3 weeks indulging in fantasies of adopting her and adopting a handsome husbun for her. I asked myself if I loved her enough to adopt her and of course, the answer was "yes!".

Then I realized I was asking the wrong question. The question should have been "Was I the best home for her?".

Fate did make my decision for me. Miranda met a handsome bunny who chose her. As with her children,she and her partner bondedalmost immediately. Her adoption status is still"pending", but it looks like a perfect home for her. I cried the whole time I was driving home without her.

I'm a foster mom. The world will never stop needing foster homes. There are always more rabbits in need. If I adopt, I'll have no room to foster. Where am I most needed? (Fate has a funny way of answering these kinds of questions)

Two weeks after Miranda's adoption,I receivedan email- There was a shelter bunny that had just given birth to 6 babies- could I foster?

So, I continue to be a foster mom. I've had to say good bye to my first foster family. But I will love them always.

Miranda








Mocha








Madmartegan


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

That made me cry. Best of luck to them.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 2, 2007)

what a great story! your love for your fosters is very touching. you do a very important, though somewhat heartbreaking job. thank you for what you do! now how about finding yourself the perfect rabbit life companion? 
btw what is miranda's coloring called? anyone know?


----------

